# box with inlay



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Hello,
Here is a jewelry box I made for my daughter this Christmas. The box is made of maple and walnut, with an inlay I made of various woods. 
The inlay was made from a series of templates that were made using photoshop to define where to cut. I have a detailed procedure on how this was done at my website: dmasterman.com at the 'How to Make Wood Inlay Templates'
link.
A few other similarly made inlays are also at the website, at the 'Projects' link.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Well done, good job! I'm sure she really loves it, too. For those who aren't going to visit your site, how did you cut the inlay pockets and pieces?

David

PS - add your first name to your profile so it shows in the side panel and so we'll know what to call you


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Great job! 
I bet she still has that box 30 years from now!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I love it . What a great idea for an inlay


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice box. I hope you will be staying around here for a while. You do great work. Welcome to our virtual saw dust pile.

But please update your profile (see Edit Profile - upper right on this screen) to at least include your first name so it shows to the left of your posts. We already have way too many members with N/a as their first name. We like to be more personable than just calling you N/a. More information will tell us what tools you have so it will sometimes help us answer a question that you may have in the future when we try to help you with a detailed answer. 

Charley


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks for the kind words. I'm new, as you surmise, yet have enjoyed the site quite a lot! I haven't figured much out about how it works, but I'll get it soon. I think I've added my name. I wrote a lot of other info, but it was all deleted for some reason. I'll keep trying.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

"For those who aren't going to visit your site, how did you cut the inlay pockets and pieces?"

Get a photo, load it into photoshop. Adjust the image size to what you want for a final inlay size, plus a bit of excess for screw holes.
For each individual part, make a path. Now for the KEY THING -- set the stroke for the path to account for the router guides and bit thickness. I show you how to do this. The printout of a layer's worth of paths is used with carbon paper to trace what to cut out on your template material. I show what I do after that.
Well, that's the skinny! Hope it makes any sense. I only expect vector graphic people to know most of this. Almost all my grandkids know this stuff. Hope this helps -- or your grandkids do!

I'm thinking of redoing the website to make it more understandable. Any and all input (interested in helping) is welcome. I don't have streaming video knowledge, nor equipment. Stills are good.

Thanks for the tip on looking at my profile. I'm new to the site


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Love your inlay work. Great job


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

That is stunning work! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ziegler WoodWork & Spec. (Jan 9, 2019)

Nice work! I'm looking forward to getting into my inlay my self. I admire you guys that cultivate the creative side. 
My biggest hang up is that I make my living out in the shop so I don't really get to play or create what "I" want. 
Look forward to more of your projects Dave.

You all have a great new year.

Kind regards,

Tim


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Dave it appears you're living up to your handle, but maybe consider DaMan. Great looking box and a treasured piece for sure.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Dave, I love the boxes and inlays. I'd like to see this procedure in a downloadable PDF file because it explains how to get the most use out of an inlay collar kit. I have used several kits from different manufacturers, some better than others, and got acceptable results from all of them.

For those that did not go to the site, you might want to go look over Dave's inlay process and while you are there check out the Irresistible Creatures Marcia has created. Looks like Dave uses some of them form his inlays.

Dave thanks for sharing!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job ,Dave, I know very little about CNC, and just a tad more about inlaying the old fashioned way. But your way looks great.
Herb


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

dman2 said:


> "For those who aren't going to visit your site, how did you cut the inlay pockets and pieces?"
> 
> Get a photo, load it into photoshop. Adjust the image size to what you want for a final inlay size, plus a bit of excess for screw holes.
> For each individual part, make a path. Now for the KEY THING -- set the stroke for the path to account for the router guides and bit thickness. I show you how to do this. The printout of a layer's worth of paths is used with carbon paper to trace what to cut out on your template material. I show what I do after that.
> ...


The directions on your site are pretty clear though people without a lot of photoshop experience may have a steep learning curve. Your basic idea translates pretty easily to other drawing packages - probably needs a bit of experimentation. 

By the way, did the link to your site go away? I went there yesterday but this morning, it seems to have vanished. And another link I found gets a 403 error.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

_By the way, did the link to your site go away? _
No, the website is up and running for me... A 403 error is a 'you are forbidden to go there error. The site is at dmasterman.com/wood/inlay -- you might have shaved off the /inlay/ part -- that would do it.

_Your basic idea translates pretty easily to other drawing packages - probably needs a bit of experimentation._
True -- any program capable of vector graphics will work. On a redo, I'll try to be more generic.

_Great job ,Dave, I know very little about CNC_
No CNC used. Wish I could afford one! Just a plunge router and a Whiteside Inlay Kit.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

_For those that did not go to the site, you might want to go look over Dave's inlay process and while you are there check out the Irresistible Creatures Marcia has created. Looks like Dave uses some of them form his inlays.
_

True! My wife does beautiful work and is quite creative. Here is a pic of where the donkey inlay came from. I made the basket I friend, but it looked better without it. This took 24 seperate pieces to complete!


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

_Great job ,Dave, I know very little about CNC_

No CNC here. Wish I could afford one  Just a plunge router and an inlay kit.


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Excellent project and and website. Wish I knew more about photoshop, but lots of attention to detail on "how to do it' on your site. And tell Marcia she's REALLY creative.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Those are wonderful. Tickled my fancy, I'll tell you. Just right for a kid and it will remind them of you as the years go by. And something for a fella some day to fill with diamonds.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Love it


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Wonderful inlay work, and delightful looking projects.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sweet inlay


----------



## GusGustin (Sep 9, 2018)

That is GREAT .. and thanks for the address of your site .. I have visited it - and - can't wait to try an inlay !!!


----------

